# The Promise Ring



## Applellial (Feb 19, 2011)

An awesome pop-rock band. I'm listening to the 30 degrees everywhere CD. Suggest to anyone that likes simple catchy rock tunes. I like their old CDs better then new ones


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

no way, never thought i'd see a thread about them :lol:
used to watch alot of bmx videos and this song appears on one of them, sadly it's the only one i know :lol:
best looking boys :


----------

